# .357 sig???



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Alright, I'm biting the bullet and adding a Glock to the collection, and I am strongly considering a .357 sig (probably the G32 because the G31 is too big for carry, and my big meat hooks don't fit the G33 frame size well).

My only hang up, is my brother hates shooting the .357 SIG and is actually selling his G32 because he finds it to be such an angry round. I like the round and have had no problems shooting it, but I have also heard that its ballistics are much more effective than a 9mm.

I'm looking for opinions on the gun, the round, and what would be recommended if I get talked out of the G32. I definitely want to get the Glock, but I already have a 9mm (XDm) and to .45s (both Kimbers).
I look forward to hearing your opinions and wish you all a happy new year!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Has your brother had a hard time finding .357 Sig ammo? I can't find it locally. I don't have one but one of my co-workers does so I'm always scouting for ammo for him.

The .357 Sig is one heck of a round, but It's still not that common. Some find the recoil to too harsh, I don't think it's that bad, but what it is is SUPER LOUD. I'm not going to debate which caliber is more effective as I fall into the camp that thinks if you put the bullet where it needs to go, there isn't much difference between the major service calibers. Where the Sig round does excel is when going through cars to address a target inside the passenger compartment. I just posted this link in another thread and you can see some of the data regarding the .357 Sig and others.

If you plan on buying your brothers, I'd say go for it, if you don't like it you can put a .40 barrel in it and call it a day.


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

He lives in Texas and knows some people down there that get the .357 pretty easily. I don't mind the recoil, and just want to add something different to the collection. The goal is to get every caliber with a wide variety of guns, the only one I will repeat is the 1911 which I'm trying for the trifecta from Kimber (3, 4 and 5 in bbl length).

The other reason I am considering is for concealed carry. Everybody I talk to has a 9, a 40 or a 45 if they are carring semis, or .38 spec or .357 mag if revolvers. I've never met anybody who carries .357 SIG and I like to be a little different when I can.

I'll check out the link, but look forward to hearing other's opinions. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

kevinm783 said:


> The other reason I am considering is for concealed carry. Everybody I talk to has a 9, a 40 or a 45 if they are carring semis, or .38 spec or .357 mag if revolvers. I've never met anybody who carries .357 SIG and I like to be a little different when I can.
> 
> I'll check out the link, but look forward to hearing other's opinions. Thanks for the feedback!


Being different comes with a price tag. I have and carry a Glock 32C (when I'm not carrying the 1911) and I got lucky. I bought a metric shit ton of ammo for it about 4 years ago. Now days, it's hard to get a hold of, and it's spendy. I'd go with a caliber you already have 9 or 45. Consolidating ammo usage helps to avoid holes in your pocket book.

It is a snappy caliber, but it's manageable if you shoot it right. Me shooting the 32C


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had a G32C for years but 95% of the time I have .40 barrel in it.


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

how much does the .40 barrel run? Maybe I can kill two birds with one stone here...


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I carry my G32 most of the time for the reasons you stated about performance, although I too believe in the shot placement theory. Ammo has been available here at the Academy stores for several months now, but it is a bit pricey. Finding higher quality self defence ammo is primarily done over the internet.


----------

